# New guy needs help!!!



## Cookerelius (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok so I'm a new guy.  How am I supposed to find a source when it's not allowed to be discussed?   I used to live in San Diego and Tijuana was right there.  Not so easy now that I live in Honolulu.  I need a domestic source cuz customs are ridiculous in Hawaii.  

I have a source in Hong Kong but only 50% of my orders have made it due to customs intercepting.  I know I'm not supposed to discuss or ask for a source but  someone please help me out.  

Research chems are new to me and I found good ones already.  I have all my PCT and AI's on hand.  

I would share my Hong Kong Steroid source if I was allowed to.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2013)

Cookerelius, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2013)

*Welcome Bro .....*







AgentYes,




Alinshop.in,




AMA Labs,




Alv Gear,




Anabolic America,




Black Lion Research,




Blueprint,




Blue Sky Peptide,




BodyBuilding Powder,




Buy Peptides Now,




CEM Products,




GrAnabolic,




Evolution Peptides,




Europeanabolic,




Hard Core Peptides,




HRT Pharm,




IP Source,




IronMagLabs,




Jintani Labs,




Mex Gear,




MLG Pharma,




Muscle Factory Labs,




NapsGear,




Olympus Pharma,




Orbit Nutrition,




Purity Source Labs,




Riptropin,




Samson Supplies,




SteroidForYou,




Steroidsfax.com,




Tyrant Labs,




Quality Rx 4 Less,




UncleZ,




World-Pharma,




Xpillz,




Red Lion Pharm


----------



## the_predator (Oct 17, 2013)

This is why we have a SPONSOR forum. Come on guy? Look before you leap. Anyway welcome to IMF


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome, bro. Charley did the leg work for you, so pick your poison. 

To find 1 that fits your criteria just read the last few days posts.

You'll find what you seek!


----------



## brazey (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Sushiballs777 (Oct 17, 2013)

interesting list


----------



## grAnabolic (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

welcome


----------



## TheBluePrint (Jun 2, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Riles (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## joeybeanz (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello chuck! New as well, not too sure how pm works.


----------



## Romeburning (Jun 12, 2014)

"Hello chuck! New as well, not too sure how pm works."

@joeybeanz
New as well but I think you need to have a certain number of posts and possibly Rep Points before your allowed to PM anyone. 

Saw this (see below).

[h=2]mlg post count thread[/h]



 





If you need to pm me or bones,but don't have 10 posts...just make some posts on here. Thanks guys. DD and Bonez​


----------



## GOTGrowth (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jun 20, 2014)

welcome to IMF.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jun 29, 2014)

let me welcome you aboard bro..


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a question kind of a long the same lines. For us new guys who are just getting into this, how are we to know which companies are the best? I have read reviews but again this is all really new to me so trying to weed out all the bull is kind of hard. 

I kind of equate this to the gun world. I would rather buy top of the line because I know it's the real deal and will work 100% vs the stuff that might work but it's not top quality. 

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome to the board Stickman..


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome to the best gun show around . Happy to have you.


----------



## The Commissioner (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome! Im new too!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Cookerelius (Aug 8, 2014)

Update.  I spent hours reading and I was able to find all I need.  This is definetely my favorite forum.  I have several solid sources for everything I could need.


----------

